# IR Repeaters



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm getting ready to build a component cabinet and TV base. It will contain an AV receiver, cable box, bluray player, phono player, and speakers. My first thought was to use glass fronts to allow for remote control use. I recently found that there are IR repeaters that would allow for remote control of components behind solid panels. Searching around, I find that there is a very broad range in prices for these units. Amazon sells them for $30 up to over $200. All seem to have similar features and all get pretty good ratings. I would appreciate any suggestions/recommendations regarding features to look for and quality issues. I don't mind paying for something worthwhile, but I don't want to overpay for something not needed.
Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you will have a LCD or plasma TV close to your equipment or CFL lighting anywhere in the room, you will not be pleased with IR repeaters, no matter what you pay for them. The light from the TVs and CFL bulbs interferes with the IR receivers; the equipment you are trying to control gets flooded with noise "hash" from the IR emitters. Been there, done that with the $30 and the $200 stuff. Even tried an LCD "proof" Xantech setup - same problem.

By far the best solution is to buy a RF remote and put the RF receiver and/or the external IR emitters that come with most of them, in range of the fronts of the equipment.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

hjones4841,
Thanks for the info. We have had problems with the remote; mostly when we have the lights on which are cfls. Otherwise, the plasma tv doesn't seem to bother it. However, your point is well taken. But the same questions still apply. I know absolutely nothing about these systems. Can you give me some guidance on what to look for with regard to price, features, and quality. Is there a go-to brand or brands? 
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you don't already have a programable remote the Harmony 900 includes two repeaters and also does RF so you get everything in one package.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't forget to ventilate your cabinet with all that equipment in there! :T


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Am I correct in saying that an RF signal will penetrate solid fronts. The repeaters will then convert the RF to IR for the components. Is it necessary to have a repeater for each component or do they just need to be in the vicinity? I assume the Harmony 900 has more repeaters available. The cabinet will hold the receiver in one compartment. The cable box and bluray will be in another.

For ventilation, my cabinet is currently designed for convection. There will be a long 1 1/2" slot along the back of the bottom and mid-shelf. The bottom and mid-shelf will also be perforated. Then, there will be a full length 1 1/2" slot near the top of the back panel. I've thought about installing fans, but don't want to unless needed. The receiver doesn't put out a lot of heat and the cable box has an internal fan out the back that rarely comes on, but would be near the rear vent slot if it does.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Willyou said:


> Am I correct in saying that an RF signal will penetrate solid fronts. The repeaters will then convert the RF to IR for the components. Is it necessary to have a repeater for each component or do they just need to be in the vicinity? I assume the Harmony 900 has more repeaters available.


Yes, the RF will go through even walls, then converted to IR inside the cab. In not sure if you can get more but the base unit where the smaller blasters plug into is also a repeater so in essence you get 3 IR blasters.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have used a Harmony 900 for several years and it is great. Problem is that it is discontinued. From time to time Newegg has them refurbished; I bought a couple to use in another room and to have a spare several months ago and they looked like new.

Edit: I just checked and Newegg does have them, but the price is much higher than several months ago: $249 now vs. $149.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, that price sure jumped. I also got mine last year for much less.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

I appreciate all the helpful comments and advice. For a while I was leaning toward going with an RF repeater system. I've about gone full circle back to IR largely because going RF would put all the dedicated unit remotes out of use unless cabinet doors are opened. I still need to use those from time to time. With that in mind, I have been looking at IR repeater kits available on Amazon and am wondering if any of the following brands jump out as something to definitely avoid or go for:
BAFX
Sewell
Smarthome
AGPtec
C2G
Xantech
Microsmith

All of the above get pretty good ratings. I like what I read about Microsmith and their units get 4 1/2 to 5 stars from several hundred reviews. The down side for me is that it is among the most expensive. That's OK if the quality and dependability is there.
Any opinions?


----------



## liamk (Mar 10, 2014)

I have used two of these kits before. They come with a ceramic coated filter that you can add if you have IR Interference from the backlight, etc. I did not need to use the filter, but I tried it and it reduces the range only a little bit. My components are inside vented cabinets.

I can actually point the remote anywhere in the room (event the opposite wall) and the receiver picks up the signal.

Infrared Repeater Kit

Liam


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

I ended up purchasing the Microsmith unit. I have it hooked up temporarily as I will have to change everything around when I get the new cabinet built. It works fine without any interference problems. It's cost was near the middle of the pack. No way to know if the cheaper units would do the same job. But, I'm satisfied for now. The RF units might be better, but I didn't want to replace my remotes.
Thanks for all the helpful comments.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You mentioned an issue with having to replace your remotes. Just as a side note, NextGen makes a unique type of IR repeater that can make use of existing remotes. It replaces the batteries in your remote with special ones that include an RF transmitter. These batteries sense the current that would normally light the IR emitter in the remote and then send that info as RF to the receiver which can be located in a closed cabinet (as long as its not a metal cabinet). I think you've already solved your issue but for those still looking this might be a solution. Available on Amazon and Smarthome.

http://www.smarthome.com/8045I/NextGen-IR-to-RF-to-IR-Remote-Control-Range-Extender-Kit-433-MHz/p.aspx


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

RBTO,
I did see those when looking around for a solution. Just too lazy to learn a new remote 
Thanks


----------

